# lentils?



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

i have a bag of lentils that nobody in my house will eat, and was wondering if it was safe to feed to rats?


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Yep! I think you may need to cook them before they're safe (I know this is the case with beans, not sure with lentils) but you can cook up the whole bag, freeze it, and they'll make a nice healthy treat. I bet your rats will love them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

You could sprout them, which is very nutritional for them, and my rats LOVE sprouted beans and lentils.

Also a good meal (if you're interested in eating them) is the boil them in water for an hour. Saute some onions, garlic (and bacon if you eat that, I don't) with olive oil until dark brown (not burned) add the lentils, some rice or couscous salt pepper, mix and enjoy.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep.

Instead of cooking you can sprout them, it makes it easier to digest, more nutrients can be used/are absorbed, and 1 cup of lentils can turn into 2 cups of lentil sprouts so it can stretch it out, plus sprouting is just fun. 

I think you Can feed them raw but I've never done it.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I read not to feed them raw because they have a lot of anti nutrients.
I'd cook or sprout them first to be safe.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Lentils are safe to feed raw and/or sprouted (along with garbanzo, adzuki, mung, and peas). All other beans MUST be cooked!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I make mixed bean ice cubes which get defrosted for them. They love beans/peas/lentils


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks guys!! ill mix it on in then :]


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Mix on! Before I began drying my own fresh peas, I used split peas and lentils in my own mix. They are very much loved!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I occasionally use lentils and split peas too, adds a nice bit of variety once in a while. If you ever want a way to add beans to a dry mix safely try soaking and roasting them (note kidney beans woukd have to be boiled for a while, other beans soaking for the time listed on the packets is enouh). Mine love eoasted chickpeas and soya beans


----------



## justboringSarah (Feb 6, 2013)

Try sprouting just a few. All our rats are crazy for just about any sprouts. I don't buy the sprouts from the store though. Sprouting is super easy and healthy


----------

